# Low carb on the go?



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Low carb works great for me when I work with it (but when I break the diet I'm like a hog in the feed house)

One of my big sticking points is out on the go. Running errands, travelling out of state. Wife and I will leave home for 6 hours, be starving, break the diet eating at a random restaurant because we didn't 'scout' the area for places that offer low carb.

Thinking about keeping individual servings of nuts in my car. Maybe some forks and that tuna that comes in a packet instead of a can.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Beef. Jerky is a good traveling snack. String cheese, hard boiled eggs.
You can go to any fast food place and get a double cheeseburger with no ketchup and no bun, frequently they will wrap it in lettuce for you. One thing I used to do was run into a grocery store deli and get a few baked chicken legs to go. 
What kind of restaurants are you going to that you can't eat low carb?
Mexican and Chinese are harder to do.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

For me on low carb cheese sticks, jerky, hard boiled eggs, celery with cream cheese, pepperoni bites, and swiss cheese and meat roll ups are my saving graces


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

if u like pork rinds they have no carbs
it can also be used as a coating instead of bread crumbs


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> What kind of restaurants are you going to that you can't eat low carb?


A lot of the places around here don't have variety on the menu. Just meals that come with fries/chips. Sometimes I go with a salad, it is a coin toss how good the veggies are at any given restaurant though.



MELQ said:


> if u like pork rinds they have no carbs
> it can also be used as a coating instead of bread crumbs


I love them and use them in lots of ways! Sadly they have nearly vanished from local grocery stores and gas stations want $3 for a tiny bag.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Hmmm. You mention being low carb, not sure if you're low enough to get into ketosis or not. I decided to go full keto, which can be a little challenging to get there, but has it's plusses.

Being in ketosis for a while now, I have found that it doesn't bother me to go a while between meals. It's not uncommon to go on one meal a day. And hunger is really not an issue. It's actually kinda liberating because I don't feel like I'm being held hostage by my stomach who will rebel wildly if I don't get my next meal in 4 to 6 hours. Even had a time a month or so back when my body decided it wasn't hungry so I didn't eat. Had a nice fast for about 2-1/2 days. I was just fine.

I'm told that being low carb but not into ketosis can be a rather miserable place to hang out because you're always hungry. I haven't tried to hang out there so don't really know from experience. I kinda jumped in with both feet and never really looked back. Down about 40 pounds (goal was to lose about 90 pounds and get some good health kind of stuff going on again) and feeling good. Oh, the sweet goodies and carby stuff is tempting but I know I won't feel so good if I give in and I like not carrying around the extra weight more than I will enjoy those "treats" for a few moments.

Good luck! Hope you find a place that works good for you.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Instead of a restaurant, try to find a grocery store. You can get meats and cheeses at the deli counter, rotisserie chickens, and tuna or chicken salad. The big stores in our area also have pre-made salads, little containers of veggies and dip and a section with olives, artichokes and roasted veggies.

For fast food places with salads, McDonald's has an ok chicken caesar salad, just skip the croutons and ask for grilled chicken, not breaded. However the best fast food salad is at Subway. You can get any of their sandwiches done as a salad. It's a decent sized container with whichever veggies, cheese and meat you want.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Bellyman said:


> Hmmm. You mention being low carb, not sure if you're low enough to get into ketosis or not. I decided to go full keto, which can be a little challenging to get there, but has it's plusses.


Yeah I go for keto, once I get around my goal weight I raise carbs until I maintain. When I was at my best shape though I had raised to 100 carbs a day and was still dropping weight; but I was also hitting the gym almost daily for an hour of cardio, short break, then weight lift.....

Then I met my wife and put on 40lbs.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

One trick that I use all the time is to make my sandwiches (or when at home my veggie burgers) by taking a nice bun, slice it in half and then scoop out nearly all the soft bready inside. This does give you carbs in your diet by not as many and when on the road a sandwich is often the easiest thing to eat. The bun can still be lightly toasted and the extra space inside allows you to put in lots of filling and veggies.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You could also do a wrap sandwich with one of the Mission carb control tortillas. Extremely low carb.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

My favorite snack on Atkins is jalapeno poppers. I cut jalepenos in half and seed them. In a bowl I mix cream cheese, cheddar shredded and couple scallions. I put spoon full of cheese mixture into each half then wrap with bacon. Bake in oven till bacon is done


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have eaten the subway salads: I loved them. Some are not high enough in calories to keep me going, which means I must snack a couple of hours later but it sure tastes great when I am eating it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I second Elffriends suggestion to look for a grocery store and keep some cutlery/glasses/bowls in a box in your vehicle. 
I do keep snack bags of nuts in my desk at work, each bag is the suggested amount of nuts for Atkins. I know that I can have one a day,either at once or spread out. I also keep some in my handbag for the same reason. I also keep small cans of tuna at work, and a plastic container,so that I can open and tip the tuna out into a container that's easier to eat out of. I have a box of plastic forks/spoons at work too. Sometimes,if I'm not organized enough I'll get the greens & veggies at a salad bar which sells by the pound,since greens are light, and then I'll dump the tuna on top. The oil from the tuna serves as the dressing.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

my go to snacks are usually meats like salami sticks, jerky, etc, cheese sticks, nuts, hard boiled eggs, pork rinds.

FYI, several restaurants can do low carb friendly - sandwich shops will often do lettuce wraps, burger places will also do lettuce wraps, Mexican places will omit the tortilla, rice and beans for burritos


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Premier Protein drinks are great, plenty of protein and low carbs. The same company makes protein bars and they are good as well, easy to pack and carry in the car.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

You could always fast! Very healthy to skip a meal or 2 or 10.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

MoonRiver said:


> You could always fast! Very healthy to skip a meal or 2 or 10.


That seems very rude


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Oregon1986 said:


> That seems very rude


Then maybe you should do some reading on fasting. Go to almost any diet site and you will see that fasting is becoming an integral part of a healthy lifestyle. In particular, it is recommended to prevent/cure metabolic diseases like T2 diabetes, heart disease, and cancer, as well as to lose weight. Even intermittent fasting, like skipping a meal, is beneficial.

The 1, 2, or 10 was simply my way of saying intermittent fasting (1 or 2) or fasting (10 meals) - either has its benefits. 

https://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/10-benefits-of-fasting-that-will-surprise-you.html
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/295914.php


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

My diet consists of one slice of toast in morning with a couple of hard boiled eggs. Piece of fruit around 10am, ham & cheese rolls for lunch, some salad during warm weather, bowl of soup when it gets cold. Another piece of fruit around 3pm and for dinner a meat dish with a vegetable. I was a power lifter and body builder in my youth and I have great discipline from going for week or more prior to contest on nothing but 3 cans of tuna, protein shake for an entire day, glass of water before bed with my supplements. My wife on the other hand loves bread, potatoes and just cant get away from carbs. I am currently trying to lose 40lb's. I started at 265 and my goal is 225. I started diet two weeks ago and I'm down to 255. Biggest issue, my wife is a great cook and loves making pasta dishes. She is going to try new recipes that are at best low carb, which I really appreciate. We have started walking after work and do a half hour - 45 minutes 5 days a week. She is recovering from a back operation so the pace is slow at this point. It is hard for me to do this with her because like some of the others I would love to go for keto but that would mean giving up on her cooking and we would essentially eat separate meals most of the time. So I'm working with her and being supportive of her progress.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

catsboy, if your wife likes pasta, cook spaghetti squash instead. I won't say it tastes exactly like pasta, but it is filling and tasty. I sauté some peppers and onions to go with the squash, homemade sauce so there's no sugar and throw in some meatballs ... it's great! Or eggplant parm without the bread. You can 'bread" the eggplant with nut flours. I haven't been successful getting my family to eat low carb, but these kind of changes lets me eat low carb even while cooking with lots of carbs for them. Even if eating keto means you are making separate meals, maybe you can cook and eat together. It's not what you eat, it's eating together that's the most important. Kudos to you for being so supportive. I hope her recovery goes smoothly!

Terri, I love Subway and to stay satisfied on the salads, you can request double the meat. Works for me.

As far as food on the go, I carry hard boiled eggs, tuna, nuts, cheese, jerky, veggies and dip and protein shakes made with milk in a cooler, or a salad. Your cooler will be your best friend!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I always have canned fish in my lunch box. Kippers, sardines, smoked oysters, salmon, etc. Also dark (bakers) chocolate.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

tinknal said:


> I always have canned fish in my lunch box. Kippers, sardines, smoked oysters, salmon, etc. Also dark (bakers) chocolate.


Great idea. I have started keeping tuna packets in the glove box


----------

